# Paint pattern?????



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Frame, splash, and sabino.

Are you sure he's buckskin? What color are his parents? His flank makes me think bay dun.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Not sure actually going to go see him tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hm. Just a second thought, haha. Unfortunately all of the areas that would give away dun are white.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

That's true we'll ill look at his coloring in the light and ill take some pics tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm still bad at this, lol....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah me too once someone points it out to me I see where they get it from but I still got so learning to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Explanation time! :-D

Tobiano - Color on the flank and chest is an obvious giveaway. The color on his face is probably caused by tobiano too, because it does not put color on the face, where as splash, sabino, and frame do. It's interesting to see patterns conflict each other. :lol:

Splash - The amount of white on the lower half of his face and how white his legs are. Tobiano likes to have color down to the knees/hocks.

Frame - The amount of white on the top half of his face and the way it spreads horizontally. Though neither of these pictures show both sides of his head. All of his face white _could_ be caused by just splash, but splash, frame, and sabino like to work together in combinations more often than not.

Sabino - The edges of his spots look slightly jagged, but the eyeliner he has is what makes me think sabino. Sabino likes to keep color around the eyes.

It becomes much easier when you learn what each pattern does and start looking at multiple patterns as layers on top of each other.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm can't wait to see him in person. Maybe I can figure out what color he is. Looks like he needs some weight but his build doesn't look too bad. He was broke when he was 3 and they just now started to ride him again at 6 so he will be green. But that's ok I like buying horses that haven't had too much done to them that way I can train them myself. I like having raw material to shape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for that explaination Poseidon you are awesome! I'm getting better at I was thinking maybe sabino too he has eyeliner like my max sabino paint pepper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Explanation time! :-D
> 
> Tobiano - Color on the flank and chest is an obvious giveaway. The color on his face is probably caused by tobiano too, because it does not put *white* on the face, where as splash, sabino, and frame do. It's interesting to see patterns conflict each other. :lol:


Typo fix! xD


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Better Pictures!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> Typo fix! xD


Bahahaha. Fail. It was late. :lol:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Bahahaha. Fail. It was late. :lol:


Lol. What do u think Poseidon? buckskin?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I still see dun. Buckskins have a gold sheen/tint to them. Duns are generally "flatter" in their color, if that makes sense. Is he registered? If we knew his parents' colors, we'd know better.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope no registration he was neglected by his previous owners. Till recently he hadn't seen a person for two years. He was broke at one time though. I see what your saying about the dun I thought it was kinda dark for buckskin as well. Too bad all that white covers everything. He is pretty but I think I'm gonna pass on buying him he needs more training than what I have time for at the moment and the price wasn't right for me. Those people kinda of got a free training lesson on him today it took 30 minutes to get him in that round pen then I had to lunge him for 15 minutes before he would let me touch him. But I got that saddle on him so he is salvageable. He let me sit on him he needed constant reassurance and towards the end he loosened up. Just need daily messing with and tons of respect training and started over again at the basics..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm almost feeling brownskin, otherwise dun. Just seems a touch yellowy in some pictures but not entirely sure which one I'd rather go with.

Edit
And actually he seems almost close to this guy http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-babies-138996/#post1699537
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It is similar but not quite as dark
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bridgertrot said:


> I'm almost feeling brownskin, otherwise dun. Just seems a touch yellowy in some pictures but not entirely sure which one I'd rather go with.
> 
> Edit
> And actually he seems almost close to this guy http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/new-babies-138996/#post1699537
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not brownskin. His body is the same color all over. Browns/brownskins fade in and out of lighter and darker in specific areas. His muzzle and flank are the same color as the rest of him, not lighter.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with Po. I would expect to see more variation in shade if he was brownskin. I also agree that he is dun - dun tends to be a muted tone rather than the golden yellow you would expect in a buckskin. The only dun factor you can see is on his ears, which show very clear tipping.


----------

